# Wife had a EA



## tbone777$ (Nov 27, 2018)

Just want to introduce my self and would like some feedback on a EA that caught my wife having.

Not sure if I post it here or go to the regular forums


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

There will be a time before you can post in other forums while you are being approved by TAM logistics. You can wait or begin now.

Welcome. Sorry for your pain.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

tbone777$ said:


> Just want to introduce my self and would like some feedback on a EA that caught my wife having.
> 
> Not sure if I post it here or go to the regular forums


Welcome

You can post here

A moderator can move it to CWI and you will probably get more traffic.

What's on your mind?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

A few questions:

How did you find out?
What is/was her response?
How long have you been married?
Do you have any kids?
How did she meet him?


----------

